# For those of you who look at the ads



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you see an add that says these dogs will have plenty of fight drive, just laugh and go on to the next. 

In the old days, we used to be able to respond to adds and tear them a new asshole until we figured out if they knew what the **** they were doing or not. However, as always, money has silenced us. LOL

I finally looked at some of the ads and wow we have a lot of assholes in there promoting some shitty breedings, AND as an additional bonus, they want control over what you do with the dog. LOL

Lets take the time to quote some of these dipshits and make fun the way we used to in the old days before this board became leerburg jr. Nice moderating by the way, you have squashed the life out of it. Yes, I said it, and yes, I could do a better job, and yes, I would do it, just to get that out of the way.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> .... Nice moderating by the way, you have squashed the life out of it. Yes, I said it, and* yes, I could do a better job,* and yes, I would do it, just to get that out of the way.


I will reply in your own inimitable Jeff-speak:

Ah-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, you were a big fan of Steve Gossmeyer as well.

AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA right back.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Steve Gossmeyer used to post here?

Thread searching time for me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are going to LOVE those threads. What an idiot. The best are all the people that stuck up for him got ****led in the end. Why listen to Jeff, he is just an asshole......... right ? LOL


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm feeding my puppies gun powder. So, they will have FIGHT drive for sure. This one has already started to get mean..


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehehe Cute picture! Looks bad ass already


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I will reply in your own inimitable Jeff-speak:
> 
> Ah-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I just wanted to add; Ah-hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

but on the other hand, you wear a glove. 

I will say, as I have many times in the police section; approach any vendor like you would a used car dealer. I've never met a vendor yet that has ever sold a bad dog. From a police perspective, test every dog, including physical, on your own before purchasing.



DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well at least it's not PDB jr.....

and, as they say: "buyer beware".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You may have to send me one of those pups Konnie. : )


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice looking pups! Hey, very clever to throw an ad for your puppies onto this thread


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure the cute pics sell very many puppies, Chad. 

Now if I could get pics of her huge, leg-wrapping grips, then the phone would be ringin' off the hook! :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If you see an add that says these dogs will have plenty of fight drive, just laugh and go on to the next.
> 
> In the old days, we used to be able to respond to adds and tear them a new asshole until we figured out if they knew what the **** they were doing or not. However, as always, money has silenced us. LOL
> 
> ...


At the same time, Jeff, aren't you always saying that people need to breed their dog so they know what they produce? So they should breed...just only if they meet your qualifications for being non-shitters. ;-) Almost everybody in dogs is a control freak, nature of the beast. Nothing new there!


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

this makes me want to go get one of dem der von der muff pups


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff, are you saying too much regulation doesn’t help? You know how some think you fix the problems caused by regulation? More regulations, then more and more.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> At the same time, Jeff, aren't you always saying that people need to breed their dog so they know what they produce? So they should breed...just only if they meet your qualifications for being non-shitters. ;-) Almost everybody in dogs is a control freak, nature of the beast. Nothing new there!


I think people should breed dogs, but until they know what they're producing they should have to either cull or eat the weaklings and not sell them as whatever they decribe them to be.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think people should breed dogs, but until they know what they're producing they should have to either cull or eat the weaklings and not sell them as whatever they decribe them to be.


I think that a license should be required for breeding (dogs or humans) Too many self educated geneticists thinking they can produce a super dog out of a crap foundation based on sheer numbers. Like the old story of putting a million monkeys in front of typewriters and one of them will write a sonnet.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just wanted to make fun of the idiot that was saying their puppies are going to have fight drive. Sure they are. Just wanted to torture them about their ad. Try and not take every little thing I say as serious.

Jones, aren't you the little book worm that has never bred but argues like she has ? Oh yeah, what is that 2 year ego or some shit ? HA HA

I know plenty of dogs that were bred more than once that produced the average two pups worth a shit out of 8 so what is the harm in someone trying ?

Thomas, Du's litter with Jago didn't turn out for nothing, just Jago and he was a weirdo. Still, you gotta try, you never know. Just like Jinxie produced a bunch of doorknobs. Great pets, but ........ considering the pedigree, good grief. No license nessesary.


----------

